# MSG Jared Van Aalst - USASOC



## Ranger Psych (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=63002

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.


  Master Sgt. Jared N. Van Aalst, 34, of Laconia, N.H., died Aug. 4 in Kunduz province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered while his unit was conducting combat operations.  He was assigned to the U.S. Army Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg, N.C.


Jared was my 2nd team leader as a young hooah in Alpha company, 3/75. 

RIP brother.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 6, 2010)

Rest in Peace MSG...  Condolences RP.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/August/100806-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (Aug. 6, 2010) – A Special Operations Soldier was killed Aug. 4, during a combat operation in Konduz Province, Afghanistan.

Master Sgt. Jared N. Van Aalst, 34, was assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, U.S. Army Special Operations Command. 

Van Aalst was born in Laconia, N.H., and graduated from Plymouth Regional High School in Plymouth, N.H., in 1993. Van Aalst enlisted in the U.S. Army as a signal support systems specialist on Aug. 17, 1995.   

Airborne and Ranger qualified, he served with the 75th Ranger Regiment at Fort Benning, Ga., as a signal support systems specialist, an infantryman, sniper team leader, and platoon sergeant.  He also served with the U.S. Army Marksmanship Unit there.

In July 2007, Van Aalst was assigned as the chief instructor and writer to Comp. C, 2nd Bn., 29th Infantry, at Fort Benning, where he served for one year before being selected in 2008 as a special operations team member, U. S. Army Special Operations Command.  

He was posthumously awarded the Bronze Star Medal, the Purple Heart and the Defense Meritorious Service Medal.

Van Aalst is survived by his wife, Katie Van Aalst of Pinehurst, N.C., daughters Kaylie and Ava; and his parents, Neville and Nancy Van Aalst of Hawthorne, Fla.


----------



## lancero (Aug 6, 2010)

Jared will be greatly missed by the community.  He was a great Ranger, leader, and mentor.  It is a privledge to have served with him. RLTW!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 6, 2010)

RIP Ranger.
Enter Valhalla, your mission is complete.


----------



## dknob (Aug 6, 2010)

Jesus Christ... 

I had to fucking randomly see this through facebook. 

Jared Van Aalst.. you were an amazing soldier and a great inspiration to a younger guy like me.. 

damn.. 
Rest in peace for all of eternity..


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 6, 2010)

Rest in peace. 

Sorry for your loss lancero, Ranger Psych...

dknob... terrible way to find out  Sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## JJ sloan (Aug 6, 2010)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2010)

Ravage said:


> He also served with the U.S. Army Marksmanship Unit there.



That's where I know the name.

My condolences on your loss, Rangers.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 7, 2010)

RIP Ranger

Condolences to those of you that lost a friend and fellow soldier.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 7, 2010)

RIP brother.


----------



## dknob (Aug 7, 2010)

i had a dozen for you brother....


----------



## Centermass (Aug 7, 2010)

May the GRITS embrace him.

Rest easy Ranger. 

~S~


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 7, 2010)

Rest in peace brother.

My condolences Rangers


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 7, 2010)

Rest easy...


----------



## car (Aug 7, 2010)

Not one of you, so hope you don't mind me sayin' this ...  

RLTW!

RIP Warrior


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 7, 2010)

Damn Jared, Rest easy Brother. 
RLTW!!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 7, 2010)

RIP Jared and condolences brothers.....


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 7, 2010)

RP my sincere condolences to you and to family and friends of Jared.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 7, 2010)

RIP warrior. Condolences, Ranger Psych.


----------



## BLACKMags (Aug 7, 2010)

RIP MSG


----------



## tova (Aug 8, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Aug 8, 2010)

Rest in peace / condolences to all.

F.M.


----------



## JBS (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 9, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, MSG Van Aalst.  Your sacrifice will never be forgotten.

To those of you here who were his friends/peers/subordinates, my heartfelt prayers go out to you, as well as his family.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 10, 2010)

RIP VA! A great platoon sgt, a great leader, and one fo the best snipers in the world. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## hrdrok (Aug 12, 2010)

I met him back in about '98. He was a hell of a shooter.
God Bless.


----------



## Dame (Aug 12, 2010)

Rest in peace, Ranger. 
Sincere condolences to family, friends, and brothers in arms.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 12, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=63002
> 
> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for your loss Brother.
RIP MSG Van Aalst.


----------



## atfranger (Dec 12, 2011)

RIP MSG Van Aalst.  It was an honor to serve with you. 

RLTW


----------



## dknob (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## RackMaster (Dec 12, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## tova (Dec 12, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 13, 2011)

Rest easy...


----------



## lancero (Dec 14, 2011)

Jared Van Aalst Foundation:

http://jvafoundation.org/


----------

